# My Millennium Falcon art



## Rodders

I have a Millennium Falcon collection focus and over the last few weeks i have taken more of an interest in peoples interpretations of the Falcon and i am having a closer look at the Millennium Falcon represented in art. 

I recently found these interesting Cubist style Falcons on the internet by an artist called Tommervik. Oil on Canvas, i think that they're great pictures and an intersting style so i will definately be looking forward to adding one of these to my collection.

Apologies, the photos exceed the 100KB limit. Here's the link to my blog.


----------



## Starbeast

My brother and I are also tremendous fans of the unique design of the Millennium Falcon, it is truely a one-of-a-kind vessel.


----------



## Rodders

A very nice picture Starbeast.


----------



## Starbeast

Rodders said:


> I recently found these interesting Cubist style Falcons on the internet by an artist called Tommervik. Oil on Canvas, i think that they're great pictures and an intersting style so i will definately be looking forward to adding one of these to my collection.


 
I would never of imagined Cubism Art of the Millennium Falcon, I'm amazed.


----------



## Rodders

I'd never have the skill or the patience to make that paper Falcon. 

I'm not too sure if i've mentioned it here already, but there's a company called r-9 who make functional art. Sometime ago they sculpted a Millennium Falcon coffee table and i was fortunate enough to be in a position to buy it. I took delivery of this table today and i have to say that i love it. She's big and she's beautiful. As it stands at the moment, this is the only one in the world.  

There are more photos on my blog here.


----------



## Sea Lion Books

The Millennium Falcon is an awesome ship.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Rodders

Thanks to icruise on the rebelscum forums who pointed me to a Mark on Mortarheads.com who makes 2d sculptures of characters from Mortar. I contacted him to see if he'd do me one of the Millennium Falcon and here it is. 

It's very heavy but nicely done i think.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this rather nice print this week.


----------



## Starbeast

I like those sculpted mortar Falcons


----------



## Rodders

These aren't cheap, but i was able to pick one up from Forbidden Planet. 

I picked up these two prints yesterday. The Empire Strikes Back by Jon E. Allen and Return of the Jedi by Michael Stuckey. I have posters now for all three movies featuring the Millennium Falcon. They're all of a similar size and i'm thinking of framing them together.


----------



## Starbeast

Nice prints *Rodders*. How about some cake?


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Rodders

Another addition is this US 1977 promotion between Coca Cola and Burger Chef. I don't know who the artist is, but i suspect that it's the same artsist who did the Han Solo and Lando Calrissian books in the eighties. I like it.


----------



## Starbeast

Good picture *Rodders*, the art style reminds me of those 1960's sci-fi novel covers.


----------



## Rodders

I have a print of that at home. It's by a Japanese artist by the name of Norioshi Ohrai. Here's another one by him. (This one's a twofer as it has the concept Falcon in there too.)


----------



## Starbeast

Rodders said:


> I have a print of that at home. It's by a Japanese artist by the name of Norioshi Ohrai. Here's another one by him. (This one's a twofer as it has the concept Falcon in there too.)


 
Wow! Nonoshi Ohrai is a great artist. I like this second picture because it's the type of art that you can see a sharper image by putting more distance between the painting and you. *Rodders*, do have any more pictures by Nonoshi?

Here's a classic box art of the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Rodders

I finally received my Canvas print of Jerry Vanderselt's "She's got It Where It Counts, Kid" from Acme Archives. Pricey, but beautiful.


----------



## Starbeast

Rodders said:


> I finally received my Canvas print of Jerry Vanderselt's "She's got It Where It Counts, Kid" from Acme Archives. Pricey, but beautiful.


 
Awesome! Great title too  



Here's one from Alain Rivard


----------



## Rodders

I picked up a second Tommervik Cubist painting of the Falcon.


----------



## Starbeast

part one (above) & part two (below)​


----------



## Rodders

I picked up these stencil art pieces by Jason Adams from his site OrangeThirteen. I quite like it as it's pretty "Street" and looks a little like graffitti. 

The first one was this one on painted on tiles. I need to get something to seal the paint as it rubs off very easily. 







The other was this picture on a piece of wood. They're quite small at about 30cms by 20 cms.


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Rodders

That's Jerry Vanderstelt. I'm trying to get him to release this as a print as i really like this one.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up these three postcards by Melivation on Etsy today and i really like them. 






Naturally, it's the Millennium Falcon that i'm interested in.


----------



## Rodders

More art including this canvas painting for £10 on ebay






This superb ESB poster by Adam Rabalais






These two prints by Blimpcat.


----------



## Starbeast

I like that Adam Rabalais poster.​


----------



## Starbeast

More classic box art.


----------



## Rodders

Yeah, i got that specplate early this year and although it's expensive, it's a very nice item and hugely underrated IMO. 

I got this Danny Hass ESB poster yesterday.  A nice addition to my growing collection of prints.


----------



## Starbeast

Another nice print. You've got the specplate, cool.


----------



## bookemist

that's an interesting style. it definitely fits the ship.


----------



## Rodders

OK, a good day for me Millennium Falcon wise. A couple of prints and a third Tommervik Painting arrived today. 

Firstly, this Tommervik painting. My friend Mike says that this one should be our favourite as it's loads of Falcons on top of one another and could accurately describe our collections.  A really nice thought.






This is my third Tommervik and i noticed that he has recently painted two further Millennium Falcon works. I think i'll call it a day for the time being. Maybe next year.


----------



## Rodders

A also got two nice prints from Etsy that feature the Millennium Falcon. The first is this rather nice ROTJ poster by Handz.


----------



## Rodders

I also got this rather nioce A to Z poster from the designer nursery. I liked the contrast on the orange one, but there are 17 colour variations.


----------



## Rodders

My last aquisition is this superb Millennium Falcon print by Noodlehug. Many of the posters that i've bought recently have only featured the Falcon, so it's nice to get one that's all about the Falcon. This one's my favorite  







He also does a Tie Fighter, X-Wing Fighter, AT-ST and Luke's Landspeeder in a similar style.


----------



## Starbeast

Very fine artwork *Rodders*. You find the coolest prints.

On the A-Z poster. What does the letter "U" stand for? I can see C-3PO in that spot. I'm just curious.


----------



## Rodders

I'll have to dig mine out to check. It's probably a protocol droid of a different designation, although i can't for the life of me understand why they didn't go with the Uganaughts.


----------



## Pyan

Starbeast said:


> On the A-Z poster. What does the letter "U" stand for? I can see C-3PO in that spot. I'm just curious.



The Wookieepedia gives a listing for a *U-3PO*, so that's presumably who it is. My guess would be the artist wanted the familiar figure of a protocol droid, but as he'd already used "C" for Cloud City, he used this one instead.


----------



## Starbeast

pyan said:


> The Wookieepedia gives a listing for a *U-3PO*, so that's presumably who it is. My guess would be the artist wanted the familiar figure of a protocol droid, but as he'd already used "C" for Cloud City, he used this one instead.


 
That's lame. He should have placed C-3PO where "C" is and put the *U*nderwater city of Jar Jar's people where "U" is located.


----------



## Pyan

Perhaps he'd nearly got to the bottom of the poster, then realised he'd missed out C-3PO, but couldn't be bothered to go back and change the whole thing back to "C"...


----------



## Rodders

This rather nice Malcolm Tween print for Celebrations Japan came today.


----------



## Starbeast

That is really sharp!


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this rather interesting Steampunk print of the Millennium Falcon. It's called Millennium Zeppelin by Chris Kawagiwa. 






It's available as a tee shirt on Mightyfinetees, but i contacted the artist to see if he's release it as a print and he sent me an artist proof. I love it.


----------



## Starbeast

Very steampunky cool Rodders.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this Chase Kunz print last week.


----------



## Rodders

Another nice print, this one's by Solman1 on Etsy and is limited to a print run of 100. Called "Between A Rock And A Hard Place", i really like it.


----------



## Starbeast

Oh man, that is so freaking cool Rodders. That's my favorite moment in _Empire Strikes Back._


----------



## Rodders

Yeah, there are some really talented people on Etsy. Besides, i haven't been able to track down a copy of Chris Trevas' "Never tell me the Odds", so this is a nice subsitute.


----------



## Rodders

I received a copy of Han and Chewie by Brian C. Roll this morning.






I also got thie fun picture of Chewie on a bike by Linedraw on Etsy


----------



## Starbeast

Wow! That Han and Chewie print is very cool. And the wookie on the Falcon bike is funny, heh heh.


----------



## Rodders

This little print from aswegoarts arrived today.


----------



## Rodders

Episode VI: Return of the Jedi by Big Bad Robot.


----------



## Rodders

Beat the Empire with a Red Wedges by Eozen. 






I particularly like this one as it's based ona striking 1930s Russion Propaganda poster by El Lissetsky called Beat the whites with a Red Wedge.


----------



## Rodders

The Kessel Run by Jason Christman.


----------



## Rodders

I'd be very interested to hear what people make of J. D. Newitt's industrial art. Each pieces is on a "rusted Metal" plate approximately 12" by 24". 

I've commissioned four Millennium Falcon related pieces (Nien Numb, Han Solo, Chewbacca and Lando Calrission.) I thought a set would look pretty cool going up the stairs. 

Here's the first one of Nien Numb.


----------



## Starbeast

Ahh, more exceptional artwork of the Millennium Falcon.

Say Rodders, check out Youtube about a guy who made a homemade Millennium Falcon guitar. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Rodders

I have seen that guitar on the Metro and it is pretty spectacular. 

I picked up this nice Jason Christman print Saturday.


----------



## Rodders

This Josh Ln piece has a different style that i quite like.


----------



## Rodders

Lastly, this print by Nicholas Hyde.


----------



## Starbeast

*Great stuff Rodders*

*Here's a homemade PC wallpaper from a fan.*


----------



## Rodders

Nice. Is that Mars?


----------



## Starbeast

Starbeast said:


>


* Looks like Mars and Earth's moon. The artist probably added them after the Falcon was illustrated and colorized.*


----------



## Rodders

This came last week.


----------



## Starbeast

Very nice Rodders. 

Have you seen this one?


----------



## Rodders

Nice, it looks like a Robert Teranishi sketch card.


----------



## Rodders

I got this print from Etsy yesterday.


----------



## Rodders

I've been on a bit of a real art kick this month as i like people's interpretations of the Falcon. I got this rather colourful painting by Sabrina Villarreal.


----------



## Rodders

Finally,  i got these two oil paintings from Ben Tankard. They're pretty small at about 25 to 30 cms each but for $30, they're a great price.


----------



## Starbeast

Rodders said:


> Nice, it looks like a Robert Teranishi sketch card.


 
You're right, it's Mr Teranishi's art. It took a while to find out, because there was no discription on the photo.

Nice additions of Falcon art you posted on your thread. 


Darth Varth pursues Han Solo, on black velvet by Marino & Potratz


----------



## Rodders

Some more new pieces for my collection. 

Thanks Starbeast, I've seen some Portratz and Hai, but they've all been a bit too expensive.


----------



## Rodders

Graeme Neil-Reid


----------



## Rodders

Falcon Airlines by Resistance






.


----------



## Rodders

Episode V by Ian Wilding. I love the way he's made the V out of the star destroyer.


----------



## Rodders

Chewie and the Falcon by Fettup.


----------



## Starbeast

*More excellent prints, cool stuff. I really like the simplified image of the Falcon being pursued by a star destroyer by Ian Wilding. The little Chewy and the Falcon Airlines made smile.*

*Here's a print I purchased in the 1980's. This was a popular one at it's time.*


----------



## Action Avenue

The Millenium Falcon is certainly one of the most complex ships for an artist to illustrate. Thanks for posting these incredible prints.  As an artist, I have not tried it, as of yet.  I remember when I was a little kid, my brother in law at the time, made a really awesome drawing of the Enterprise in battle with a Romulan Warbird.  He gave me the drawing which was cool, but that illustration sustained some major damage when we moved so I tossed it out angrily.  I certainly regret throwing it out now, even though I can still picture it my mind.


----------



## Starbeast

Check out this toy. This is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## Rodders

Ha, I have one of those.


----------



## Rodders

Action Avenue said:


> The Millenium Falcon is certainly one of the most complex ships for an artist to illustrate. Thanks for posting these incredible prints.  As an artist, I have not tried it, as of yet.  I remember when I was a little kid, my brother in law at the time, made a really awesome drawing of the Enterprise in battle with a Romulan Warbird.  He gave me the drawing which was cool, but that illustration sustained some major damage when we moved so I tossed it out angrily.  I certainly regret throwing it out now, even though I can still picture it my mind.



I would have liked to see that. Give the Falcon a go and post it. I'd love to see your work here.


----------



## Rodders

I got this rather nice parody print of a Salvadore Dali painting the other day.


----------



## Metryq

*Full Scale Falcon project*


----------



## Rodders

I got this nice Bespin poster the other day?


----------



## Starbeast

Ahh, more surreal art of the falcon from Rodders, cool.

And someone building a life-size replica of the falcon, awesome.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this rather nice original piece by Solman1 this week.


----------



## Rodders

I also picked up this print by Tim Anderson. Unfortunately, it wasn't available on it's own and I had to purchase a series of three prints (X-Wing and Y-Wing) to get this one.


----------



## Action Avenue

Great artwork!


----------



## Rodders

This print came today.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this ROTJ print from Kidisir this morning.


----------



## Starbeast

Wow, you certainly can find the best artwork for the Falcon. Excellent posters!


----------



## Rodders

Thanks. 

I collected this beautiful Empire Strikes Back Leia print by Szoki yesterday. (the Millennium Falcon is in the background.)






I'm thinking of "breaking focus" by buying the other two in the series as I am quite taken by them.


----------



## Rodders

This oil on canvas painting be Ben Tankard arrived Friday.


----------



## Rodders

I also got this pastelwork by Kyle Roberts






The frame didn't come with it so I need to get it framed.


----------



## Rodders

I picked up this print by Szoki this morning. 

That's No Moon


----------



## Starbeast

Fantasic art as usual Rodders. Here's a painting that I found (no info about it unfortunately).


----------



## Rodders

Thanks Starbeast. It looks like a wall mural, although i can't be sure. 

Several new additions since i last posted; 

"Home" by James Hance.


----------



## Rodders

"Up and Far, Far Away" by James Hance


----------



## Rodders

"Falcon Girl" by James Hance


----------



## Rodders

"Kessel Run" by Daniel Feldt


----------



## Rodders

"Kessel Run" by Buzatron


----------



## Starbeast

I really like the Kessel Run posters & Falcon Girl. Awesome Rodders.


Have you ever seen this item? (life size too)





​ 


It's cool, but in the back of my mind, I'd want to let him out.​


----------



## Action Avenue

Starbeast said:


> I really like the Kessel Run posters & Falcon Girl. Awesome Rodders.
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this item? (life size too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool, but in the back of my mind, I'd want to let him out.​


 
Very cool desk and, oddly enough, Han's expression captures how I feel every Monday at my day office job!


----------



## Rodders

Area 71


----------



## Rodders

Rebel Heart by Chloe Johnston


----------



## Starbeast

Cool posters Rodders. I especially like the Area 71 picture. Here's one I'd like to have.





​


----------



## Rodders

That's from the DK Incredible Cross Sections book. Well worth getting IMO.


----------



## Rodders

By FadeGrafix


----------



## Rodders

By FadeGrafix


----------



## Rodders

FadeGrafix

Whoops, triple post. Sorry.


----------



## Starbeast

Triple schmiple. You always post excellent artwork Rodders. Keep the Millennium Falcon flying!


----------



## Rodders

Nicholas Sagan.


----------



## Rodders

2Toastdesigns


----------



## Rodders

Millennium Falcon by 2toast designs. (I'm not sure why the picture didn't come out on my last post.)


----------



## Rodders

My Mark Daniels ANH print also came. I love it but the wife's not so keen. I can't understand it.


----------



## Rodders

A few new bits and bobs arrives over Chrismas. 

First is this print by Area 71.


----------



## Rodders

Never Tell Me The Odds by James Silvani.


----------



## Rodders

My favourite so far is this Kessel Run Qualifiers by Louis Solis.


----------



## Rodders

By archiedraws on ebay.


----------



## Rodders

I got this watercolour by Casey J. Rhodes


----------



## Rodders

I also got this work by Michelle fried. Just A City In The paper Clouds.


----------



## Starbeast

Still churning out the best of the best Millennium Falcon artwork.

Mega-awesome Rodders. Keep the Falcon flying!


----------



## Rodders

These aren't my work but the art/print pieces in my Millennium Falcon collection. (I did try to amend the title, but it won't let me.)


----------



## Starbeast

I know they weren't created by you. I just meant you find really great pictures of the Millenium Falcon.

Keep the Falcon flying Rodders.





​


----------



## Rodders

My variant of Craig Drake's "Falcon" arrived last week and it is stunning. 







36" by 20" and printed on an aluminium sheet.


----------



## Rodders

A few new additions to my collection this week.


----------



## Rodders

Millennium Falcon by the Greater Geek


----------



## Rodders

Here Goes Nothing by Raid71


----------



## Rodders

This minimalist print by Jake Russell Thompson just arrived. 






It's from his "Little Ships" line and I rather like it.


----------



## Rodders

My latest acquisition is this Return of the Jedi print by Headfuzzbygimboid on Etsy.





I thought that the use of musical notes from John Williams' soundtrack as the walls to the Death Star for an escaping Falcon was unusual.


----------



## Starbeast

Wow. Awesome images.

On the last piece of art. If I could read music, I'd know what it would sound like. However, I believe it's that wonderful familiar melody all fans recognize.

On a side note. I hope to see the Millennium Falcon fly again in the new Star Wars sequels. But, as usual, I'd rather not know, until I'm in the theater. Heh heh. I love surprises.


----------



## Foxbat

Very nice stuff here. I particularly like the one done on aluminium. If it's not a stupid question, Rodders, where do you put them all? You must have a lot of walls


----------



## Rodders

I must confess that i don't have them out on display yet. I have a lot in rolled tubes on my shelves and some in portfolio folders (of which i need some more). If i ever get around to framing and hanging, i will be sure to post a photo.


----------



## Foxbat

Rodders said:


> I must confess that i don't have them out on display yet. I have a lot in rolled tubes on my shelves and some in portfolio folders (of which i need some more). If i ever get around to framing and hanging, i will be sure to post a photo.


 Yes. Please do. It's always interesting to see them on display


----------



## Rodders

Me with my latest acquisition. The mega variant of Craig Drake's Falcon


----------



## Rodders

Scott Erickson's Great Sun Bear is based on Native American gods. It's pretty interesting IMO.


----------



## Rodders

I also picked up a couple of copies of Chris Skinner's "This Baby's Got A Few Surprises Left In Her, Sweetheart" from the Hero Complex Galley in Miami. This is printed using metallic inks and is 24" by 36"


----------



## Starbeast

I still get blown away by all of these spectacular pictures you find Rodders. Keep up the awesomeness!


----------



## Rodders

It's been a while, but it thought I'd post about a couple of nice Original art pieces I've been able to get over the last few years.

The first is Death Star Escape by David Seeley. In its frame it's 50" by 37" and is acrylic on board with a beautiful silvery Larson Juhl wood frame. I really like this one and I'm very grateful to Dave for allowing me to get this over the period of a year.



I also picked up Han Solo by Nick Holdsworth this week. Very different in style in comparison to the Seeley piece, it has a lovely pop art approach that I really like and it was very impressive when seen up close.



130 cms by 100 cms in its frame. A digital image enhanced with laser engraved Darth Vader icons to give it a mosaic look.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Not sure if you've seen Dave Kennedy's Falcon's:






Here's one I did just before TLJ came out:


----------



## Rodders

Thanks Mon0Zer0. I have both of the Dave Kennedy ones. They’re brilliant, but I need to frame them.

I like your Heroes one.


----------



## Starbeast

For some weird reason my "Like" button wasn't working. However, the problem is fixed now.


----------



## Rodders

I took delivery of my Rob Bishop Millennium Falcon. 




I'm not sure what number mine is.


----------



## Rodders

I bought this Glow in the Dark screen print on eBay. It's from 2013 and cost me a pretty penny (tax and shipping alone set me back £60.) But the edition size was a relatively small 55 pieces. 

"Oh Yeah, Watch This... Watch What?" is a nice glow in the dark print from an artist called N.E.


----------

